# doncaster pics



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

well i took the can to take loads of pics but i just couldnt be bothered, i was too busy looking around to be snapping :lol2:


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

johns glory


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## ratley (Nov 17, 2007)

you have some brill pics there, I so wish I could hae gone to day :mf_dribble:


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

did take pics of my bd, though they arnt that good. will get better ones later


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice pics
I love Johns Hypo Vanilla :smile:


----------



## jungleboy (Aug 7, 2007)

YAY I'm on the second pic


----------



## gillyite (Feb 6, 2008)

does anybody know the guy in the middle isle left of the bloke selling in the red top he has black hair and was selling equiptment rather than reptiles because we left a tank , our own stupidity but if anybody does know him that would be great


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

jungleboy said:


> YAY I'm on the second pic


at the next show ill take some group photos :2thumb:


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

woohoo i'm in the first pic, dan i didn't realise you were going,


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

churchy_jnr said:


> woohoo i'm in the first pic, dan i didn't realise you were going,


didnt think i was mate, then last night dad said could he have to poscode for the satnav and i was like YEEAAAAHHH! i know it probally sounds sad but i felt propper buzzed up and energetic while i was walking around and that :lol2:
jack if your doing a table in september as you said you may, ill help you out for free if you want :2thumb:


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

churchy_jnr said:


> woohoo i'm in the first pic, dan i didn't realise you were going,


 
are you near masons table in that pic?


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

i was at redgex table, i'm with the white flowery shorts and white top


----------

